# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  zubar, anestezija i dojenje?

## nine

Evo su mi svi zubići, cijeli gornji red propali u trudnoći..... užasno me bolio očnjak...odem danas u zubara i nije mi mogla očistiti kako treba jer je živac otvoren, užasno boli i trebam anesteziju, nešto je skrpala "na živo" i za 12 dana moram doći s tim da 6 sati ne smijem dojiti jer će mi se satima poslije izlučivati kroz mlijeko.

malac doji svako 2 sata po danu, nekad i po noći, nikve boce, dude, ne prihvaća (sveki uvaljuje)... nikakve žlice...samo siku i neutješan je ako je ne dobije u roku max 5 minuta......

da napomenem, ne izdajam ni kap, ne znam zašto... jednostavno smo se uskladili i ne znam kako da izdojim noć prije zubara 2 obroka uz ona dva noćna podoja i da imam normalan podoj ujutro prije zubara i onda još 6 sati da ne dojim.... a jedva smo uhvatili ritam bez prejakog LD...bez grčeva i ostalih muka s drugog topica..... 

da mu dam jedan obrok adaptiranog? 

ima li neko rješenje?

----------


## martinaP

Što će ti se izlučivati kroz mlijeko? Nije mi jasno... Anestezija ne smeta dojenju.

----------


## disciplina

> Što će ti se izlučivati kroz mlijeko? Nije mi jasno... Anestezija ne smeta dojenju.


X 
ja sam hodočastila po zubarima vrlo često u trudnoći i za vrijeme dojenja i uvijek bi napomenula da dojim. dobila bi anesteziju svaki put

----------


## martinaP

U trudnoći sam dobivala lokalnu bez adrenalina, a dok sam dojila "normalnu" sa adrenalinom.

----------


## lasta

Tako je meni zubar rekao da ne dojim dva dana,a pedijatrica se cudila zasto...mozda smo kod istog zubara :Grin:

----------


## nine

da, anestezija, a evo danas sam pitala pedijatricu, ona me pita mogu li odgoditi popravak zuba? koje u najmanju ruku glupo pitanje, ili ide s pretpostavkom da cu dojit samo jos misec, dva.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

znaći da idem normalno, podoj, zubar, pa sljedeći podoj kako bude

----------


## ekica

ja sam popravljala i par puta primala anesteziju za jedan zub kada je malac imao cca 2,5mj i dojio bez reda i pravila, gotovo stalno.
Mene je zubarka upozorila da bi mlijeko moglo lagano promijeniti okus (gorkasto biti) od anestezije, da znaju bebe negodovati,a li moj se nije bunio!  :Cool:

----------


## latika

bas sam jucer bila kod zubara, popravila sam zub bez anestezije jer je bio mali kvar.zubarica mi je rekla da prvo mlijeko poslije anestezije izdojim i bacim jer se ne preporucuijehraniti sa tim bebaca. pozz

----------


## nine

u četvrtak sam naručena, par dan pokušavam bilo kako mu dati izdojeno mlijeko, odbija bocu, žlicu, još ćemo pokušati s prstom i špricom pa ako ne uspije neka me netko unaprid upozori na moguće nuspojave. malac ipak doji zadnjih dana non stop, svako sat, dva, pola,  :Sad:

----------


## sirius

Uopće mi ne pada ne pamet da bi moglo biti nuspojave na lokalnu anestetieziju za zub. Pitaj zubara za sastav anestetiezije pa nazovi zavod za farmakologiju na Rebru ako nisi sigurna ( ali ja zaista nigdje nisam pročitala da bi se kod anestetiezije za zub dojenje trebalo ograničiti ).

----------


## (maša)

Ja sam bila 3 puta na popravljanju zuba kao dojilja i nije bilo nikakvih problema.
Rekli su da je anestezija lokalna i da malo toga uopće dospije u krvotok te da nema opasnosti za dijete.
Dojila sam normalno nakon povratka doma.

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja sam nakon obje trudnoće morala popravljati hrpu zubiju, i to sam obavila s anestezijom, poslije normalno dojila, nikakvih problema.

----------


## bebeto

Ja sam i u trudnoći i dok sam dojila popravljala zube sa anestezijom ali onom bez adrenalina i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Mislim da anestezija ne smeta nego eventualna mogućnost da se što god zakomplicira pa se treba uzimat antibiotik...

----------

